# Son of a!!!!



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

I planted some new plants in my 55gal this afternoon with the tank inhabitants in the tank. In that tank are 2 juvenile angels a male swordtail and a black phantom tetra. The angels are about quarter to fifty cent piece size. I had heard someone on here mention before about getting bitten by angels but I figured these guys are so small and besides, it's only a fish bite!!! My molly used to bite the birth mark on my arm all the time when I was doing stuff in the tank and it never hurt, in fact, it tickled. Well, one of my angels bit me!!!! Now, it did not really hurt it was more like a tiny pinch or something. Enough not to be pleasant and enough not to want it to happen again. I was floored!!! I didn't think an angel bite, especially a juvenile one, would feel like that!!! That will be the last time I will put my arm in that tank without someone else distracting the angels!!!


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

That is strange, when I had my tropical set up I had 15 Angels in my 55gallon and this never happened to me. 
PS: I know it was overstocked, it was a temporary situation.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

My pumkinseed bites me all the time. It doesn't hurt but some times makes me jump out of my skin when I'm not expecting it.


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

How big were your angels? Mine never bit when they were dime size. Guess their ego is expanding with their size!! So, Snail, is yours full grown? Wondering if that's as bad as the bite will get or if I can expect worse LOL


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

They probably thought the mark was separate from your skin, probably resembles a prey item or something. If there's some way to either cover it (rubber bracelet maybe? Ring cut from the cuff of one of those dishwashing gloves?) or not put it in the water you probably won't get bit. I'd be really surprised if they have any interest in you deprived of the visual stimulus.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

LOL, it was a kiss for all you do for him...not a bite.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Wait until they get breeding age, I was bit by one of marbles that was guarding eggs, and it drew blood. They can hit pretty hard once they are full grown.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Never been bit by an angel, but my bettas draw blood(the macs).The others will latch on and not let go.It looks strange when you pull out your hand and a fish is attached,lol.


----------

